# Westminster Divines



## Romans922 (Nov 29, 2007)

Why are the divines called the divines? Isn't this a bad name to give a theologian/pastor?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 29, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Why are the divines called the divines? Isn't this a bad name to give a theologian/pastor?


No; because we should understand words have different connotations and meaning. The meaning in this context is one who practices divinity, a theologian. OED.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 29, 2007)

I should add, before more modern usage, like at the time of the Westminster Assembly, the word divine, meant any clergymen.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 29, 2007)

Short answer:

It has to do with their office. It's the term they used, in their day, instead of "Preacher" or "Pastor" or maybe even "Doctor" (not totally sure about that one).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 29, 2007)

Chemists mess with chemistry and chemicals.

Physicists fiddle with physics.

Divines dawdle with divinity.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Chemists mess with chemistry and chemicals.
> 
> Physicists fiddle with physics.
> 
> Divines dawdle with divinity.



That's a lot of admirable alliteration!


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > Chemists mess with chemistry and chemicals.
> ...



Me, I think Divines delight in Divinity

And where did you get the Bach quote from? I'm curious because Bach never travelled over 200 miles from his birthplace.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2007)

"Divines delight in divinity"???

T'day, divines deny divinity to the Deity, deconstruct the discipline of divinity, and detest the decrees of divinity, at least whenever dey delimit the decisions of de dabblers in divinity.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 30, 2007)

timmopussycat said:


> Me, I think Divines delight in Divinity




If we're discussing 17th century English let's use it: Methinks Divines delight in Divinitie.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2007)

timmopussycat said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Contra_Mundum said:
> ...



It's from a little poem that Bach wrote.


----------



## ReformationArt (Nov 30, 2007)

My mom makes a delightful divinity, which is simply put....DIVINE ;-)


----------

